# What are some reasons for a late period?



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I am 8 days late... I have taken 4 'First Response' pregnancy tests and they were all negative. (the last one I took was this morning)

I have had some symptoms that could possibly be due to pregnancy, like being more tired, hot, and lightheaded than usual, and slight queasiness sometimes, but after all those tests, it doesn't seem that I am pregnant.

So...what are some other reasons for being late? I have _always_ been very regular, before I had DS, and now too. I am nursing, could that make me all of a sudden miss a period even though I have been regular the whole time I've nursed?

I am not any more stressed than usual, nothing in my diet has changed, and I am pretty sure I ovulated at the usual time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

your body might have geared up to ovulate and then didn't, or did at a later than usual time. a random late period every once in a while happens sometimes


----------



## Leilab (Feb 13, 2007)

This sounds just like me, Michele! I'm 6 days late, have taken 3 pregnancy tests (all negative) and don't know what to think... I've been regular my whole life. Stress, change in diet, etc never affected me before, why would it now? We'll be travelling soon but, again, I've never been late from stress. I'm not having a ton of symptoms... could the tiredness be due to being pregnant? or to the fact that I was up late last night wondering whether I'm pg or not... or up early this morning with the same question.

My dd is 12 months. She eats solids and we bf on cue and co-sleep, so she does nurse in the middle of the night. I got my period back when dd was about 5 months old and have been regular until now... so, have had a period and now it takes a holiday? hmmm.... so curious.

Anybody have a similar experience to ours?


----------



## hopeandolive (Oct 25, 2007)

I completely skipped a cycle once for no reason. I can't remember if it was before or after I had my daughter, but basically dr said "it happens". My cycles were always very regular, so something like that was completely out of whack for me. All resumed though and went right back to clockwork.


----------



## Leilab (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I don't feel ill, so your camaraderie is very comforting.


----------

